
China Speeds Up Advanced Chip Development - mrnode
https://semiengineering.com/china-speeds-up-advanced-chip-development/
======
blackrock
The only thing that matters is if China can remove ASML from the equation.

The USA already bans them from selling their photolithography machine to
China.

If China can figure out the science, and get to the cutting edge of 5nm, then
they have a chance at achieving parity with the west.

Otherwise, forget it.

But, China can still go their own way, and use slower chipsets, until such
time, when they can achieve parity.

Then, they also need to replace all the software tool makers that are needed
to design the chips. But, I’m assuming that if they can achieve building their
own advanced photolithography machine, then the software design tools should
be easier to develop, albeit still time consuming.

------
Lind5
per the article:

-SMIC is shipping 14nm finFETs, with a 7nm-like process in R&D. -Yangtze Memory Technologies (YMTC) recently entered the 3D NAND market with a 64-layer device. A 128-layer technology is in R&D. -ChangXin Memory Technology (CXMT) is shipping its first product, a 19nm DRAM line. -China is expanding into compound semis, including gallium nitride (GaN) and silicon carbide (SiC). -China’s OSATs are developing more advanced packages.

------
mrnode
Does China pose a threat in semiconductors?

